# Of course vaping is now a professional sport



## kimbo (14/6/15)

http://www.dailydot.com/lol/competitive-vaping-sport/?fb=dd

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (14/6/15)

It had to come sooner or later......!


----------



## DarkSide (14/6/15)

As a noob I cannot compete, but will be on the support team, carrying jooce, water, energy drink...just in case and lip balm for the SA Team!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## whatalotigot (17/6/15)

Wish We could get to this level in SA. Im still waiting for a good Cloud comp to destroy. We need more people getting lung full


----------

